# Ariens h60 75003 b



## kenc18901 (Feb 19, 2019)

I just acruired a h60 7003 b model snow blower. I saw that it is set up for a electric start. I am having a difficult time locating a starter. I can find the h60 75003 model, but not the b series. can anyone help?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF kenc18901

I could be wrong so don't run with this answer just yet but any starter for a Tecumseh H60 should work. The one that popped up often was a #33328

Following from HCBPH

FYI - I've had a few TEC engines with electric starters or bought some to put on existing units (planning to sell at the time). The 3 major differences I've noted are 1) the starter button 2) electric cable length 3) the bottom mounting holes

1) The older units have exposed electrical connectors in some type of phenolic plastic case. Newer ones it's pure plastic and there's a shield than you have to have a proper sized electric cord to fit into

2) The length of the elec cord between the button and starter motor varies in length. Some I had to make up a mounting plate for them to fit the engine.

3) On the older ones, all 4 mounting holes are just that - holes. On the newer ones, two of the holes are slotted and you use shoulder bolts for mounting. You can screw in those 2 bolts and tighten them up, slip the starter onto them then insert the other 2 bolts.

That's the differences I know of.

.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I agree, the "b" is likely irrelevant, and any starter that will fit any H60 should work..
but! not all engines are equipped to take a starter..the flywheel might not have gear teeth for a starter..
need to look at that first.


just FYI, H60 is the model of the engine only, not the snowblower! 
but since you are looking for an engine part, you dont need the model number of the snowblower anyway..


Scot


----------



## kenc18901 (Feb 19, 2019)

Thank you for your help. I can see that there are four holes for mounting and the flywheel is exposed where I believe a starter would go. I can see that the flywheel has gears that resemble what a car would have for a starter. Thank you again :smile2:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Also don't get fooled by H60, HS60 or HSK60 as they are all the same as far as the starter goes.
For a "snow" engine they may have an added primer and no air filter but the rest of the engine is the same as a lawnmower or tiller as far as a starter would be concerned.

Out of curiosity, what Ariens is it you have this H60 sitting on ??

.


----------



## kenc18901 (Feb 19, 2019)

I am not really sure of the Model. The only model number that I have is H60 75003 B. I have attached some pictures.


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

That's your engine. H60's do appear to require Tec# 33328's. As long as there's a ring gear it should work - the image you linked...the opening is too dark to see the teeth. 

Considering the opening on the engine flywheel shroud has the plate removed, chances are an electric starter WAS there but was removed.


----------



## kenc18901 (Feb 19, 2019)

Here are some better pics. Thank you again for all your help.


----------

